

How Area51 Hid Secret Planes - brk
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/05/110520-area-51-secret-hid-craft-base-declassified-a-12-plane/

======
ZoFreX
The article talks about the A12's like they were a failure for not being
rolled out, but they made the SR-71 possible (and that whole project involved
a lot of physical re-use as well as intellectual between the different
planes).

